
Platinum from the Road (2016) [video] - fs111
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5GPWJPLcHg
======
amaterasu
Taking a quick look around, the average concentration of platinum group metals
in ore seems to be ~1-15g/T, so if his calculations and findings check out, at
6.7g/T this is better than a number of commercially mined deposits...

